# governator not welcome



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

http://cbs13.com/local/cigar.shop.schwarzenegger.2.650833.html
my hero


----------



## marns45 (Aug 3, 2007)

thats great!


----------



## ilikebigash (Feb 17, 2008)

Good for this guy for sticking to his guns and being willing to lose a potentially big sale.


----------



## acharpe (Feb 4, 2007)

Haven't been there personally, but I've heard great things about Tower Cigars and Mark. I might have to order from them some time. That's a great story!


----------



## nativetexan_1 (Jan 1, 2008)

If only we were all this principled about something important to us.


----------



## cubapete (Feb 15, 2008)

There almost needs to be an organization like the NRA for smokers


----------



## Cigary4343 (Jul 12, 2008)

Nice going. If I lived there I would support his business big time!


----------

